# Meerkat Manor



## Tulsawatcher (May 26, 2005)

This is a new series that started last night on Animal Planet. That's not a channel I usually check, but an article in our paper yesterday morning caught my interest so I tuned in. Last night's episode was very entertaining, and both kids and adults would enjoy it.

You might want to check it out.


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

The Meerkat is my favorite little creature. If you're interested, I'd recommend setting up a Wishlist for "meerkat" since there have been several really good Meerkat (different ones) documentaries on APL such as "Meerkats Unleashed" (a 1-hour special and one of my favorites) from 2003 on Wild Kingdom (APL); it repeats quite often.

Here's the official Meerkat site with news if you want to check it out...

http://www.fellowearthlings.org/fenews.html

MEERKAT MOTTO:

Respect the Elders, Teach the Young, Cooperate with the Family,
Play when you can, Work when you should, Rest in between.
Share your Affection, Voice your Feelings, Leave your Mark.
© Fellow Earthlings' Wildlife Center, Inc.

As a teacher, I use the above "motto" a lot with the elementary kids when I introduce them to the Meerkat. Not a bad motto for us human earthlings, as well...


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

Tulsawatcher said:


> This is a new series that started last night on Animal Planet. That's not a channel I usually check, but an article in our paper yesterday morning caught my interest so I tuned in. Last night's episode was very entertaining, and both kids and adults would enjoy it.
> 
> You might want to check it out.


Yeah it's a great show...my family loves it.


----------



## MonkeyHouse98 (Jun 24, 2006)

I just watched the first four episodes last night. It's quite entertaining, save their constant repeating of general facts. I must admit that my family is too much like Flower's. Errr, my wife runs things too.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

My sister things this show is great... I find it mildly entertaining.

Some interesting facts and those little critters are pretty dam cute.

Heres hoping Shakespeare has a full recovery


----------



## Hawk1 (Sep 8, 2004)

It looks like the upcoming episode, "Boys Will be Boys," doesn't get picked up by the Season Pass. I figure because it's listed with an Original Air Date of 10/10/2005, which must be a guide data mistake.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Hawk1 said:


> It looks like the upcoming episode, "Boys Will be Boys," doesn't get picked up by the Season Pass. I figure because it's listed with an Original Air Date of 10/10/2005, which must be a guide data mistake.


NICE CATCH!! This is listed as a completely different episode. Presumably with a different ID because View Upcoming in the SP options doesn't show it.

You have to do a Search by Title to find it. The description seems to follow the "Coming Up next week" previews from the last show too.

Thanks


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dang missed it and just missed the 3pm ep now...will do search by title

thing is..shouldn't it have at least been in history as not recorded because of XYZ? mine isn't..weird

weirder is either hdtivo has different upcoming eps..the one doesn't show the 8pm next friday show...why in the world should 2 different tivos have 2 different guides?


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

newsposter said:


> dang missed it and just missed the 3pm ep now...will do search by title
> 
> thing is..shouldn't it have at least been in history as not recorded because of XYZ? mine isn't..weird
> 
> weirder is either hdtivo has different upcoming eps..the one doesn't show the 8pm next friday show...why in the world should 2 different tivos have 2 different guides?


That would only show up if it thought those episodes were part of your SP. Whatever glitch there is in the guide data made this episode look like a differant show to TiVo. This is why when doing a search by name you would come up with two listings for Meerkat Manor...the regular listing that your SP is using and the orphan listing that your SP is not setup for.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I've changed my SP to a WL. The guide data is just too unreliable for a SP to get this regularly. There are still shows not being picked up by the SP. Some have OADs in 2005, some in 2006.


----------

